
CNBC video clip: NBC and News Corporation announce partnership - danielha
http://valleywag.com/tech/breaking/nbc-and-news-corporation-announce-246259.php
======
danielha
Sorry to add to the influx of NBC/News Corp. announcements, but I just caught
this on CNBC and a video might help the early-morning drowsy readers.

